# Need a good mechanic that doesn't cost an arm and a leg



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a 96 Astro Van that needs head gasket replacement and which may or may not have bottom end issues due to said head gasket. Ultimately I need a diagnosis on whether or not I need to just swap the motor or if the gasket fix would do it. And if so, the gasket repaired.

Anybody?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

If on westside go to lo's on Lillian. BeBo's on Sorrento is good judy dont know the prices.


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Family friend just opened his own garage in Milton. Awesome guy. Top notch work. And very very reasonable priced. Guy can fix anything . I send everyone I can to him and they never use anyone else after. PM me if you would like his number


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Parker'S Auto on W street near Navy blvd.. Been open since 1979. Family shop. Ny dad and grandpaw. Very honest ... grandpaw will give you a hard time if you want something and it isnt broken.. lol 850-433-2312


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

p3bowhunter said:


> Family friend just opened his own garage in Milton. Awesome guy. Top notch work. And very very reasonable priced. Guy can fix anything . I send everyone I can to him and they never use anyone else after. PM me if you would like his number


PM sent


----------

